# High Blood Sugar



## newbs (Jun 26, 2012)

Tonight was the first time I have exercised when starting out with high BG - 11.2.  I really struggled, found it incredibly hard to run so gave up and did the bike and weights instead.  Is this a normal feeling if your BG is high to start with.  BG down to 7.2 when finished so worth the effort but am surprised at how lethargic I felt.


----------



## macast (Jun 27, 2012)

I also become lethargic when in double figures 

well done for getting your BG down to 7.2


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 27, 2012)

I really wish I cvould get my head round exercise and blood sugar, i feel I need to have insulin on board otherwise I will go up......

I do weights 3 times a week, so lots of energy needed, and quickly.......

what would be the best approach to this? Would my BG go up say if I had no quick acting insulin on board and started on 5.5mmol/l...?


----------

